# Doe rejecting one twin



## Bordercollie (Jul 11, 2012)

One of my Boer does had twins last night. In the kraal where they sleep, twin doelings. This am found them doing well, but I noticed mom's not paying as much attention to one as to the other. When I dragged the kid nearer mom and stood there watching her, she fed her no apparent problem. Checked on the kid at lunch, she didn't seem too hungry so I left what I hoped was well enough alone. This evening found the kid hungry and mom positively rejecting her. Butting her away, refusing to let her drink... She has enough milk and the kid cannot be any other does. She was the only doe who kidded in the kraal last night. The other doe kidded probably late afternoon in the veld, but she hid herself snd her twins in the veld and only came home this am for breakfast.


----------



## Bordercollie (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry, meant to ask what can I do to help her accept the rejected kid. We're holding her at the moment letting the kid suckle from her and have locked her in a kidding stall with both kids for tonight so at least she'll have a Chance to hopefully suckle.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just keep holding mom multiple times per day for her to nurse.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

pretty much what you are doing....keep mom penned up with the kids...as long as she is not hurting them of course...go out every few hours and hold her while she feeds..hopefully she will take her back ....


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat (Jan 9, 2015)

I have no clue on how to get the mom to stop rejecting the twin but if she keeps rejecting that twin you might have to bottle feed it and separate it from mom...,


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Might do a test and take the kid that she likes away and see how she then treats the other baby. Often times they will then start to focus on the baby they dont like. But as said, just have to get her used to that kid. Not uncommon for a first or even second freshener to focus on a single kid. Usually the first born. They are so focused on that kid that others are ignored.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

This hapened to us this year. We held the mom and let the baby nurse 3-4 times a day. Eventually she accepted the baby even though it is still not her favorite but we gave her no other choice as we have no extra time for bottle babies. We kept them penned and sometimes she would nudge her away but nothing too aggressive. Best of luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, go out every 2 hours or so and get the kid to nurse, even if you have to tie her up and 1 back leg. 
First timers do not understand what to do, so we need to teach them. If she is trying to hurt the baby, then you have a bottle baby.

Good luck.


----------



## Bordercollie (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Since baby is basically right now about 24 hrs old I will probably spend the weekend trying to get mom to accept her, or at least forcing mom to feed her. If by Monday or Tuesday she's still not given in the baby will probably become a bottle baby. 
I just have to go check my facts, but I'm about 90% certain that this is not mom's first time. She's not that young. Which makes it all the more confusing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.

Also make sure her udder is OK, no mastitis or sores. If she is super tight, that is another thing that can make her not want to feed a kid. So she will need milked out some.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh good thinking Pam.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Bordercollie (Jul 11, 2012)

Closer inspection yesterday revealed mama to be much younger than I first thought. So this could be a case of FF stupidity for lack of a better word. He udder is fine, just enough milk, no sores or mastitis so we're good on that front. Right now I've made my peace that she might never accept daughter no 2, so we're holding her, letting the kid nurse and round about Monday or so we'll switch to the bottle. It's not ideal, but heck, what can you do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet next year she does better.


----------



## Bordercollie (Jul 11, 2012)

It worked! Momma is accepting both kids and is letting the previously rejected twin nurse without us holding her or otherwise interfering.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

"Stupidity for lack of a better word" I hope you mean you and not the goat! Just watching my first FF she takes care of both but,loves her oldest more..she's just a goat


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep it friendly, keep it fun. First timers don't know the ropes and some take longer than others to catch on.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.



Good job, glad all is OK now.  :hi5:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Hannah21 said:


> "Stupidity for lack of a better word" I hope you mean you and not the goat! Just watching my first FF she takes care of both but,loves her oldest more..she's just a goat


Why would she mean herself and not the goat? ff are often idiot mothers.


----------

